# What do you think? Good no good?



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It sucks....can't believe you posted this.....

Now that I have the BS lies out of the way

Nice job. I like it. It wouldn't work in my house, cuz my kids don't know how to put **** away. 

But for your place? It works. About the only other option would be to put a pad on top for make it more comfy for the butts.

Otherwise, don't change a thing


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

ddawg16 said:


> It sucks....can't believe you posted this.....
> 
> Now that I have the BS lies out of the way
> 
> ...


I dont think anyone's kids no how to put **** away. Thanks for the reply and the vote of confidence. The building is my think but decor is my wife's thing. This was my first attempt at some decor ha. She hasnt actually seen it yet as she is out of town with her mother. Im glad someone likes it though. The pad is a great idea. I know my mom could sow me up a pad to fit real quick. i just wouldn't have a clue what color fabric to use


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Functional, I like it.

I'm not a fan of the distressed look so I will refrain from commenting on the finish.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

The distressed look doesn't work because you didn't "distress" the inside. The inside looks too NEW for a shelf that's supposed to be old and beaten. It's odd-looking. Distress the inside a bit.

Honestly though, it really doesn't look distressed. It just looks like you wiped off paint on a lot of areas.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It is very nice and functional as well.
Just a big of advise...it looks like to much brown
coming through. If you take the blue paint and water
it down, then rag on the watered down paint, wiping
it down as you go.
The brown will still come through only it will be a more
subtle look. 
I like the idea of a cushion on top. I would try and match
the brown in the sofa. perhaps a little lighter in color
like the throw pillow on the right sofa.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Quoted: I dont think anyone's kids no how to put **** away.

You did not have the Grandmother I had then.

There was a long list of things that I was taught at the same time I was learning to walk.

I still refer to them as Grandma's rules. 

Nice job on the build, As others have said I am not a fan of the dilapidated finish look, but different strokes for different folks.

What is important is if your SWMBO likes it. 


ED


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

Druidia said:


> The distressed look doesn't work because you didn't "distress" the inside. The inside looks too NEW for a shelf that's supposed to be old and beaten. It's odd-looking. Distress the inside a bit.
> 
> Honestly though, it really doesn't look distressed. It just looks like you wiped off paint on a lot of areas.


Thanks for you opinion. I will keep that in mind the next time I want to distress a piece of furniture. I did rub a dark stain over the paint on the shelves to give them an aged look. I guess you cant really see it in the pictures. Though I have seen lots of furniture distressed in a manner as to which so parts look refinished and certain parts look rustic. Like dressers for one. I see lots of dressers where they will completely refinish the top and the inside of the drawers and distress the rest. I guess its all about whats visually appealing to the person doing it. I kind of like it actually.


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

Two Knots said:


> It is very nice and functional as well.
> Just a big of advise...it looks like to much brown
> coming through. If you take the blue paint and water
> it down, then rag on the watered down paint, wiping
> ...



Thank for the input. You know I have been wanting to try distressing with watered down paint. I've seen some projects that people do online with that technique and it looks awesome to me.


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

Druidia said:


> The distressed look doesn't work because you didn't "distress" the inside. The inside looks too NEW for a shelf that's supposed to be old and beaten. It's odd-looking. Distress the inside a bit.
> 
> Honestly though, it really doesn't look distressed. It just looks like you wiped off paint on a lot of areas.


Here are some examples of what I was saying. Lots of distress outside, but not so much inside.










This one is distressed outside and just glazed inside, which is exactly what I did to give it an aged look. You just cant see it in my pictures.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope that I was clear in saying that you can just go over your existing piece with watered down paint. It's easy to do and very forgiving ...if you put too
much paint on and you want it lighter, just keep rubbing it off until you like it.
If it's too light, wait a while and do it again.


----------



## shelby01 (Jun 14, 2016)

Functional, I like it.


----------

